# Looking for specific 330i pix



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

Please post 2003 330i premium w/sport pix. And if you got any natural brown interior shots, all the better. Thanks.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Per your request:*

Options galore.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Another*

Zee front of zee car.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*17" Type 98s*

With run flat tires. Actually, these tires handle exceptionally well. Stiff-ass sidewalls, and all.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Ooooooh...*

Rear Air Bags:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*CPT8000*

With Voice Software.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Two-tone interior!*

I think you only get this effect with Natural Brown.

Too bad about the cloudy weather. I'll take some new pictures when it gets sunny, again.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Ooops.*

Oh, you wanted 330i, not xi, pictures. Too late. Well, enjoy, anyway.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ooops.*



machmeter said:


> *Oh, you wanted 330i, not xi, pictures. Too late. Well, enjoy, anyway. *


Machmeter,

Thanks for taking the time to post those shots. Very nice color combo....Is there an option that you _dont_ have on your 330xi? :thumbup:

C.


----------



## RayN (Dec 17, 2002)

*white with nat brown*

here


----------



## RayN (Dec 17, 2002)

*more*

more


----------



## RayN (Dec 17, 2002)

*outside*

here


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

How much is a non-nav 02 330Ci to nav 330Ci cost???? Labor included..... Not to thread steal. I'm falling in love with the look.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *How much is a non-nav 02 330Ci to nav 330Ci cost???? Labor included..... Not to thread steal. I'm falling in love with the look. *


The factory-installed Navigation System option was $1800 on my car.

I use it frequently, even in areas I'm familiar with, to find shortcuts, etc. It's actually very useful. Besides looking way cool.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah thats how much it was for when I bought my car, I was wondering how much it was after the fact of buying the car. I've heard around 1600 not sure... I saw a nav system post before coming in here I'm going to read it. Sweet ride! 

I also noticed the cooling/heating unit moves down is that unit the same as the model without nav? It looks like it might be smaller I'm not sure. The shop would probably charge me for the nav unit, and new ventaliation unit plus 500 bucks labor.......


----------

